# Die neue Aldi-Digicam



## maaary (2. November 2004)

http://www.traveler-service.de/front_content.php 

Hab diese Cam (s.o.) grad bei Aldi gesehen und muss sagen dass sie mich ja schon reizt.
Was meint ihr,lohnt sich der Kauf oder soll ich es lieber sein lassen?


----------



## megabit (2. November 2004)

Sieht ganz gut aus. Sind das denn echte oder interpolierte 6 Mpix?

Aber ich habe gehört, dass die Objektive nicht so dolle sein sollen. Da bringen die größten Mpix zahlen nichts wenn du nur Kunststofflinsen hast.

Mein Vater hat den Vorgänger und ich habe die W1 von Sony (beide 5,1 mpix). Ich habe auch nicht wesentlich mehr bezahlt aber die Bilder der Sony sind objektiv gesehen besser (schärfer) als die der Aldicam.

Was nicht heißt, das die Kamera für Schnappschüsse nicht ausreicht, aber meistens bekommt man für unwesentlich mehr Geld eine wesentlich bessere Kamera.

Vorteil sind hier aber auf jeden Fall schonmal, dass es zwei Litium Akkus und eine recht große Speicherkarte (obwohl die bei voller Auflösung auch nicht lange reichen wird) dazugibt.


----------

